# Lets see your Hunting/3-D Rigs



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Heres my Hunting setup only difference is i have cobra sights for hunting instead of my spott hoggs

http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg283/Elite13_2007/PA2000911.jpg


----------



## Bowhunter005 (Nov 16, 2007)

My Hoyt Xtec... Look at sig for accessories..


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Bowhunter005 said:


> My Hoyt Xtec... Look at sig for accessories..


Crap.. forgot to log off of little bros account.. ha sorry


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Its outta date now, and I just ordered a new bow . . . meh =]


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Heres a better pic of my bow with target stab


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

BIGBC said:


> Its outta date now, and I just ordered a new bow . . . meh =]


give it to me please! dude thats an amazing bow:wink:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I'll show you my new one once I'm done.


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

*08*

elite archery extreme xl


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

Im going to get my new winners choice strings, and HHA sight put on tomorrow. So Ill have pics soon for you all to drool over! j/k


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

wat class u shoot in? u any good?


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

Jamis said:


> Im going to get my new winners choice strings, and HHA sight put on tomorrow. So Ill have pics soon for you all to drool over! j/k


Sorry guys, took my bow to the shop yesterday. He was swamped, and he said he might get it done by the weekend. So Ill have pics when I get her back


----------



## teenarcher36 (Dec 17, 2006)

*bows*

Hunting-Browning illusion
3D-Hoyt Ultra-tec


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

*Here's mine!*

Same bow for both hunting & 3-D, different accesories.


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

Here she is


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

The QAD isn't set up yet, that's why the cord's just hanging there.


----------



## teenarcher36 (Dec 17, 2006)

*more*

Here are some bigger pics of mine


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Here she is- my new hunting "rig". 70" hickory longbow, 80# at 27". The arrows are hickory with three hand fletched red helical feathers and circular saw blade trade points.


----------



## teenarcher36 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Cool bow!*



kegan said:


> Here she is- my new hunting "rig". 70" hickory longbow, 80# at 27". The arrows are hickory with three hand fletched red helical feathers and circular saw blade trade points.


Thats pretty freakin awesome!!!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

teenarcher36 said:


> Thats pretty freakin awesome!!!


Thanks!


----------



## hoytshooter10 (Jan 18, 2006)

heres mine


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

Lawrence Archer said:


> I really like the look of the Bear bows, nice setup.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

heres mine alos a pic of my robinhood i got yesterday


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

this the bow i use for hunting and 3D. but when it is 3d season i put a few more things one it.


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

here is my 07 tribute.


----------



## boogeyman (Oct 17, 2007)

some of you guys using fobs for 3d? how does that work? seems like would be a bunch of busted fobs.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

boogeyman said:


> some of you guys using fobs for 3d? how does that work? seems like would be a bunch of busted fobs.


you will break a few but no more than you would tear fletchings in 3d plus for 3d i use black fobs they dissapear on the target so its hard for other people to pick up your arrow or where its at to shoot at it me and twinsfan both use them in our indoor 3d league we shoot and the first week we didnt break any and thats with 3 people shooting at the same target. we had them pop off quite a bit when you hit another arrow but thats it


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

*updated pic..*

with my new stabilizera from dead center archery


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

armyboy said:


> give it to me please! dude thats an amazing bow:wink:


heh heh, thanks man =]

heres the updated pic :









New stabs, arrows + sight. the stabs are Merlin TRIADs and they shoot like an absolute dream, and weigh so very little =]
Just noticed that pics out of date too lol, i got a STS on it now.

Im still waiting on my UltaElite =[ my dealer says it should be some time next week =]


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Very very very very nice BIGBC!


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

*Mathews Z Max*

My Mathews Z Max...old school compared to what you've all got...lol...I still love the way it shoots.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Very very very very nice BIGBC!


ha ha, cheers man.
im really lookin forward to gettin my UltraElite over here. Got some news from my dealer and theyre gettin a new delivery next week. im prayin its in that one lol =]


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

BIGBC said:


> ha ha, cheers man.
> im really lookin forward to gettin my UltraElite over here. Got some news from my dealer and theyre gettin a new delivery next week. im prayin its in that one lol =]


You bet man. What you got now is killer tho. I love it. Wouldnt mind havin somethin like that myself.. but im not totally into the target shooting haha


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

heh heh, works great for Field / 3D too =]
yeah i really like it 2, only reason im changing is cause ive outgrown it =[


----------



## bowtech archer (Dec 5, 2007)

nice


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

Heres my 3D rig 05 martin slayer


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

if i get a chance this week i will take a pix of my bow with my 3d/target stabilizer.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

wat bows do u all shoot for 3d/target?


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

BIGBC said:


> heh heh, works great for Field / 3D too =]
> yeah i really like it 2, only reason im changing is cause ive outgrown it =[


What are you guna do with the one you outgrew?


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> What are you guna do with the one you outgrew?


Sell it on. Its the full kit in the first pic lol.
Hoping to get a decent price over here =]


----------

